# is Avast any good ?



## justpassingby

Hi guys !

I'm asking since I noticed several threads here on TSF where the user had Avast antivirus and was still infected.

I can say that some of my friends who had Avast managed to get infected (notably an infected autorun.inf file on their usb drives or a variant of Kelvir.HI in Windows life messenger) while Avira Antivir detected and got rid of those infections right away.

Have you noticed something similar here in security ? If so we might want to stick to Avira and AVG when advising free antiviruses :4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger

according to this, it scored the highest if spyware/adware removal is included in judging...

http://antivirus.about.com/od/antivirussoftwarereviews/a/freeav_2.htm


----------



## justpassingby

Thanks Shan ! 

Can't seem to find a date for that review, it's only said that thay took some data from 2005 into account.

Found this :
edit : according to the website we can't post direct link, click on comparatives then on the last one (february 2008 for now) : http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## TriggerFinger

yeah, i saw this comparison chart too, no not exactly this one. i think that was last year. in fact i think, it was because of a similar chart, that i decided to use Avira (the free one) :grin:

about the review i posted; i think that was an old one and not valid anymore.


----------



## Angelfire777

Avast is really good for a free one that is.. :laugh:

Fact is, no matter what AV a user has, they still get infected with all sorts of nasties, be it Norton or Mcafee.

2 main reasons:

1.bad surfing habits, 
2.they download cracks, keygens, etc.

but when it comes to detection, Antivir is really really good and so is kaspersky.


----------



## Glaswegian

http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## tetonbob

What Angelfire777 has stated is worth everyone taking notice of.

Bad habits infect more machines than chance does.

I also like Avira most out of the free AV choices. This comes from personal testing on live malware.


----------

